# [emerge] couldn't download "paquet y" Aborting

## Kevin57

Bonsoir,

Je ne mets pas de titre plus explicite, car le problème arrive avec plusieurs paquets, notamment avec realcodecs. Voilà le message :

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-libs/realcodecs-11.0.1.1056-r1

>>> Downloading 'http://forms.real.com/real/player/download.html?f=unix/RealPlayer11GOLD.rpm'

--2009-11-25 23:06:28--  http://forms.real.com/real/player/download.html?f=unix/RealPlayer11GOLD.rpm

Résolution de forms.real.com... 207.188.5.188                                                       

Connexion vers forms.real.com|207.188.5.188|:80...connecté.                                         

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...302 Temporary Relocation                         

Emplacement: http://www.real.com/R/RDX.fail-click.R/software-dl.real.com/25768956e634ea6bcb21/unix/RealPlayer11GOLD.rpm [suivant]

--2009-11-25 23:06:28--  http://www.real.com/R/RDX.fail-click.R/software-dl.real.com/25768956e634ea6bcb21/unix/RealPlayer11GOLD.rpm

Résolution de www.real.com... 207.188.5.44                                                                                         

Connexion vers www.real.com|207.188.5.44|:80...connecté.                                                                           

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...302 Temporary Relocation                                                        

Emplacement: http://software-dl.real.com/25768956e634ea6bcb21/unix/RealPlayer11GOLD.rpm [suivant]                                  

--2009-11-25 23:06:32--  http://software-dl.real.com/25768956e634ea6bcb21/unix/RealPlayer11GOLD.rpm                                

Résolution de software-dl.real.com... 66.203.123.22                                                                                

Connexion vers software-dl.real.com|66.203.123.22|:80...connecté.                                                                  

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...200 OK                                                                          

Longueur: 8655672 (8,3M) [application/x-rpm]

Sauvegarde en : «/usr/portage/distfiles/RealPlayer11GOLD.rpm»

100%[=================================================================================================================================================================>] 8 655 672    157K/s   ds 65s

2009-11-25 23:07:38 (129 KB/s) - «/usr/portage/distfiles/RealPlayer11GOLD.rpm» sauvegardé [8655672/8655672]

('Filesize does not match recorded size', 8655672L, 8767186)

!!! Fetched file: RealPlayer11GOLD.rpm VERIFY FAILED!

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got:      8655672

!!! Expected: 8767186

Refetching... File renamed to '/usr/portage/distfiles/RealPlayer11GOLD.rpm._checksum_failure_.qaR5im'

!!! Couldn't download 'RealPlayer11GOLD.rpm'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'media-libs/realcodecs-11.0.1.1056-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/realcodecs-11.0.1.1056-r1/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/realcodecs-11.0.1.1056-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/realcodecs-11.0.1.1056-r1/temp/build.log'
```

Un emerge --info

```
Kevin ~ # emerge --info                                                   

Portage 2.1.7.6 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================                        

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_4400_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 25 Nov 2009 21:30:23 +0000                                               

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                     

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                     

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1                                                                   

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1                                                             

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                      

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0                                                                       

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                       

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r2                                                                    

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                                         

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.64                                                                  

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11                                                      

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20                                                                        

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                      

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                      

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                   

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"                                                                       

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"                                                                               

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                       

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"                                                                   

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                        

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                                                                     

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina /usr/local/portage/layman/Spring /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups dbus dri dvd dvdr embedded encode ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm hal handbook iconv ipv6 irmc jack java jce jpeg kde lcms modules mozilla mp3 mp520 mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php plasma png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner session smp source speex spell spl sql ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos webkit wifi win32codecs x x86 xorg xscreensaver xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Le problème se pose aussi avec vim-core mais avec un autre message à la fin :

```
>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/distfiles/vim-patches-7.2.303.tar.gz'

--2009-11-25 23:27:17--  http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/distfiles/vim-patches-7.2.303.tar.gz

Résolution de ftp.jaist.ac.jp... 150.65.7.130

Connexion vers ftp.jaist.ac.jp|150.65.7.130|:80...connecté.

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...404 Not Found

2009-11-25 23:27:20 ERREUR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'vim-patches-7.2.303.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'app-editors/vim-core-7.2.303', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/vim-core-7.2.303/temp/build.log'
```

Pourtant ma connexion à internet est active, ping marche. Je ne vois pas quoi faire... Merci d'avance pour votre aide!

Kevin57

----------

## xelif

j'obtiens la même erreur pour le paquet realcodecs... surement une erreur dans le fichier descriptif du paquet dans portage

ca sera surement corrigé rapidement... en attendant tu peux tenter de modifier ce paquet à la main en générant toi même les informations contenues dans le fichiers Manifest

Malheuresement je ne suis pas expert dans ce domaine et ne peux pas te dire quelles commandes taper... 

Peut être qu'un ame charitable pourra t'aider un peu plus ( ou peut être en farfouillant de manière appronfondie sur Google... )

[EDIT] ceci http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/2004.2/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=6#doc_chap peut peu être contenir la solution à ton problème

----------

## Leander256

Il n'y a absolument aucun lien entre les deux erreurs.

Dans le premier cas Portage va télécharger un fichier RPM non versionné, il se peut donc qu'il ait été mis à jour depuis que l'ebuild a été créé mais comme son nom ne change pas, impossible de le savoir vraiment. Mais vu qu'il y a un rapport de bug sur une nouvelle version... https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=293326 . Voir le lien fourni par xelif pour régénérer un fichier de sommes de contrôle correct (ou alors tu attends que l'ebuild soit mis à jour).

Dans le deuxième cas il ne trouve pas le fichier sur un mirroir. Ça arrive. Les fichiers n'apparaissent pas instantanément sur tous les mirroirs, il faut un peu de temps avant qu'ils soient répliqués partout. Essaye avec un autre mirroir. Au passage tu devrais peut-être opter pour des serveurs plus proches de chez nous? Ça fait peut-être cool de dire "je télécharge mes tarballs au Japon" mais c'est sans aucun doute plus rapide d'aller les chercher chez Free ou OVH.

----------

## Kevin57

Merci pour les infos Leander256. Pour realcodecs, je vais attendre un peu, on verra bien si le problème se résout plus tard.

Pour les miroirs, je n'avais jamais fait attention à ce que j'y avais configuré, tant que ça marchait j'étais content!  :Very Happy:  Mais je vais y jeter un oeil, ce serait bien quand même!

----------

## ghoti

A propos de la recherche de mirroirs, rappelons l'existence du paquet app-portage/mirrorselect, bien pratique pour sélectionner automatiquement les mirroirs les plus rapides et donc probablement les plus proches de vous !  :Wink:   :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Le paquet est hardmaské, je pensais qu'il avait été retiré de l'arbre depuis longtemps!

Un petit "equery depends realcodecs" pour voir... car je suis surpris, le paquet ne sert normalement à rien.

----------

## ghoti

Gloups : j'ai cru un instant que tu parlais de mirrorselect !   :Shocked: 

Pour éviter tout malentendu, je précise quand même que celui-ci est toujours bien présent et en version stable !

... contrairement à realcodecs qui en effet est on ne peut plus masqué !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Kevin57

Ah realcodecs ne sert à rien? Je voulais l'installer parce que j'ai fichier, a priori en format Real Player, que je n'arrive pas à lire donc je pensais que c'était à cause de ça...

----------

## guilc

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

>  Je voulais l'installer parce que j'ai fichier, a priori en format Real Player, que je n'arrive pas à lire

 

USE real qui ajoute la bonne dépendance sur les players vidéo concernés !

----------

## Kevin57

C'est bizarre, je viens de l'ajouter et il ne me recompile aucun paquet. Se pourrait-il que Kaffeine et VLC ne sachent pas lire le real?  :Confused: 

----------

## Temet

J'aurais tenté mplayer pour ce format tordu  :Wink: 

----------

